# John Deere 557 baler



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

I have a JD 557 round baler and my belts are getting loose it doesn't have a density valve to adjust the pressure. How can I get my belts tighter my bales are really loose??


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

What shape are the compressor springs in? Hyd cylinders bypassing?


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

Great shape and I just replaced the seals in the cylinders. Sill my bales are loose


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

You can have the belts shortened....


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

You say there is no valve block behind the gearbox on a 557? I've never looked at a 557.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

If the seals were leaking wouldn't the system lose the charge??? Aren't the tension systems on the JD balers a sealed system?


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

Yes and I got my dealer to charge it for me still loose


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Is this baler just recently purchased? Was making good tight bales and something happens or gradually got worse?


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

There is a valve block but no adjustment for it like my friends 467


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

I got it New In 06 I think and it's been getter worse the past 2 hay seasons


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

A friend of mine had similar problems with his Deere and it was eventually traced to a problematic hydraulic valve (or port. Or fitting. Something like that)


----------



## Hunter5425 (May 6, 2014)

Ok did he just take the valve apart and find something in it??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Either that or a crack. I don't exactly recall.


----------



## rajela (Feb 15, 2014)

I would have the dealer check the charge and then go from there. I would also put a gauge in the system some where.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have that valve block it will be a stuck valve or a broken spring. Easy fix either way. I have had that happen on a 567 when it came out of winter storage.


----------

